# tourné



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

_"Il y avait dans cette pièce une odeur nauséabonde qui me rappelait le *poisson tourné*"_

Peut-on parler de "poisson tourné", "viande tournée", ou bien "pourri" est toujours préférable pour ces aliments ?

Merci et excusez-moi pour le sujet dégoûtant


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'utilise principalement _tourné_ pour les liquides (lait, vin, etc.) et non pour les chairs ou autres nourritures solides…


----------



## janpol

Ay moment de passer à table, bravo !
Je pense qu'à l'origine, l'expression était utilisée seulement pour le lait qui tournait (assez vite par temps chaud sauf si l'on avait pris la précaution de le faire bouillir). 
Elle a dû être généralisée à d'autres aliments "sensibles" (poisson, viande...) Elle signifie qu'un aliment a atteint un certain état qui fait qu'il n'est plus assez frais pour être consommé. Ca ne signifie pas pour autant qu'il soit pourri ! (Peut-être que si j'allonge le temps de cuisson, mes invités ne seront malades qu'un jour ou deux !).
Bon app' !


----------



## tie-break

janpol said:


> Elle a dû être généralisée à d'autres aliments "sensibles" (poisson, viande...) Elle signifie qu'un aliment a atteint un certain état qui fait qu'il n'est plus assez frais pour être consommé. Ca ne signifie pas pour autant qu'il soit pourri !


 
Merci janpol 

T'as peut-être raison pour la viande ou le poisson, mais pour le lait ?

Y a-t-il vraiment une différence entre un "lait tourné" et un "lait pourri" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être me trompé-je, mais je pense qu'un aliment *tourné* est avant tout mauvais au goût, alors qu'un aliment *pourri* rend malade.

Ainsi du lait *tourné* est simplement aigre, alors que du lait *pourri* est impropre à la consommation…


----------



## tie-break

Maître Capello said:


> et non pour les chairs ou autres nourritures solides…


 
Qu'est-ce que tu utilises alors pour ces derniers ?

Supposons, comme a justement fait noter janpol, que ces aliments ne soient pas abimés au point d'être considerés comme "pourris".


----------



## janpol

Le lait tourné a un goût sur (acide, aigre). Je n'ai jamais entendu "pourri" pour du lait).


----------



## janpol

L'expression consacrée est "impropre à la consommation" mais ce n'est pas ce que dirait une ménagère dans sa cuisine et... je ne sais pas ce qu'elle dirait : "ce n'est plus bon", peut-être,  ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

tie-break said:


> Merci janpol
> 
> T'as peut-être raison pour la viande ou le poisson, mais pour le lait ?
> 
> Y a-t-il vraiment une différence entre un "lait tourné" et un "lait pourri" ?


 
Je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu qualifier le lait de  "pourri" . Selon le dictionnaire Robert, *"tourné"* a le sens de "aigre" et la définition du TLF est la suivante :
                      "Altéré, gâté, corrompu du fait d'une fermentation. _Lait, vin tourné; sauce tournée. __Les poissons s'amollirent, se noyèrent; des senteurs de chairs tournées se mêlèrent aux souffles fades de boue qui venaient des rues voisines_ (ZOLA, _Ventre Paris_, 1873, p. 729). _Tous sentant fortement l'ail, le santal, le beurre tourné, la sueur safranée_ (CÉLINE, _Voyage_, 1932, p. 192). "

*"Pourri"* : _Robert :_ "corrompu ou altéré par la décomposition" 

_TLF_   :   " _En partic. _[En parlant d'un aliment] Altéré, impropre à la consommation. Synon. _avarié, gâté. __Fruit, poisson pourri; viande pourrie; sentir l'œuf pourri. __Ce gaz incolore _[_l'hydrogène sulfuré_]_, combustible, qui a une odeur d'œufs pourris caractéristique, est toxique_ (QUÉRET, _Industr. gaz, _1923, p. 142
 Si on s'en tient à ces références, "tourné" implique donc une fermentation qui est peut-être un stade menant à la décomposition, mais je m'avance sur un terrain que je ne connais guère !


----------



## janpol

J'entends employer "gâté" seulement pour les fruits (et "blette" pour  une pomme ou une poire). Le beurre qui a tourné est "rance"... et demeure consommable. 
"avarié" donné comme syn. me semble un peu "fort".
Le poisson qui n'est pas assez frais se reconnaît à son odeur, son oeil terne et vitreux, ses ouïes qui ont cessé d'être rouge vif, sa chair flasque...
C'est bien une fermentation (acide) qui se fait dans le cas du lait et du vin : si l'on patiente un peu, ce vin devient du vinaigre... parfaitement consommable.


----------



## The_chemist

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## BigRedDog

Par ailleurs le terme "touné" est souvent utilisé pour des émulsions (crème anglaise, mayonnaise ...), il indique alors la séparation d'une émulsion en plusieurs phases.


----------



## Daneel Oliwav

*"Faisandé"* existe également pour définir une viande qui a (trop) "travaillé"....

Dans un premier temps, faisandé n'est pas "pourri", puisqu'on laisse faisander un gibier avant de le consommer, mais selon la tournure de la phrase, il peut facilement prendre une connotation négative.

Je pense que "faisandé" pourrait être le stade avant "avarié".


----------



## Maître Capello

Daneel Oliwav said:


> *"Faisandé"* existe également pour définir une viande qui a (trop) travaillé....
> 
> Dans un premier temps, faisandé n'est pas "pourri", puisqu'on laisse faisander un gibier avant de le consommer, mais selon la tournure de la phrase, il peut facilement prendre une connotation négative.
> 
> Je pense que "faisandé" pourrait être le stade avant "avarié".



Oui, sauf que _faisandé_ ne convient guère que pour de la viande rouge et non pour du poisson ou un liquide…


----------



## janpol

Bonjour Daneel,
Ce complément que tu apportes là me semble très pertinent mais je trouve que tu devrais mettre "travaillé" entre guillemets et, surtout, l'expliciter un peu car ce sens de "travailler" doit être tout le contraire d'une évidence pour un étudiant étranger !


----------



## Daneel Oliwav

Oups ! C'est corrigé... Il est vrai que l'on prend parfois quelques libertés avec le sens figuré...



Effectivement, faisandé ne convient pas au poisson, mais la question portait aussi sur la viande et j'ai trouvé le terme assez approprié.
(Il me semble qu'il convient d'ailleurs pour tout type de viande, rouge ou blanche, mais absolument sans certitude)


----------



## Maître Capello

Daneel Oliwav said:


> Effectivement, faisandé ne convient pas au poisson, mais on parlait de viande au début du sujet...


Le message original parle de poisson  : « _Il y avait dans cette pièce une odeur nauséabonde qui me rappelait le *poisson tourné*_. »


> Pour la viande rouge... J'avoue que je ne savais pas qu'on faisait la distinction. Je crois que je l'aurais très certainement utilisé pour de la viande blanche... Je voyais un poulet faisander aussi bien qu'un faisan !


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il n'y a que le gibier et la viande rouge que l'on laisse *volontairement* faisander… Mais par extension, on peut très bien employer ce terme pour de la viande blanche également…


----------



## Daneel Oliwav

Maître Capello said:


> Le message original parle de poisson  : « _Il y avait dans cette pièce une odeur nauséabonde qui me rappelait le *poisson tourné*_. »



Oui, j'avais corrigé ma phrase en me relisant... Mais j'ai été pris de vitesse ! 




Maître Capello said:


> il n'y a que le gibier et la viande rouge que l'on laisse *volontairement* faisander…



Merci pour cette précision.


----------



## janpol

La différence entre le poisson et la viande, c'est que l'on aime consommer le poisson aussi frais que possible ("sortant de l'eau") tandis qu'on laisse la viande "rassir" quelques jours avant de la manger ("rassis" = un défaut pour le pain et une qualité pour la viande !). Quant au gibier, comme il a été dit, on le fait faisander ce qui lui donne une saveur encore plus affirmée...


----------

